# Kitty Mug Cozy Pattern



## Mksupa (Dec 1, 2013)

I made up this pattern for a friends Birthday as a gift . Kitty Mug Cozy 
(White Yarn)
CO 15 stitches 
Rows 1 - 67 :K
Row 68 :BO 

Fastener piece(Red Yarn)
CO 2 Stitches 
Knit all rows until you have your desired length.

BOW (Red Yarn)
CO 8 Stitches 
Rows :1-7 K 
Row 8: BO 

-Tie a piece of yarn around the center .

EARS make two (White Yarn)
CO 8 Stitches 
Row1:K
Row2: K2,K1together,K2,K1together (6stitches)
Row3:K
Row4: K1,K2together,K1 (4stitches )
Row5:K
Row6:K1,K1together,K1(3stitches )
Row7:K
Row8:K1,K1together (2stitches )
Row9:K
Row10:K1together 
Row11:BO

Sew on Red or a Black Button. 
For the face you may feel free to add black whiskers .


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice and makes a sweet gift. Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I saved the pattern; thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern...I have the perfect person to make this for.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Really cute! Thanks for the pattern.

In row 2 of the ears, should it read K2, K2tog?


----------



## Mksupa (Dec 1, 2013)

siouxann said:


> Really cute! Thanks for the pattern.
> 
> In row 2 of the ears, should it read K2, K2tog?


You start out with 8 stitches 
you knit two 
you knit the next two stitches together 
you knit two
then you knit the last two together and you are left with 6


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

very cute I bookmarked it, Thanks


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a cute mug cosie pattern. Have downloaded it for later. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SRCZ (Mar 21, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

So cute! Another project to try. Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, I will make one for my daughter's birthday in February :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

hiya, I followed your instructions and this is what I came up with. :thumbup: Thank you for taking the time to write it out.


----------



## Mksupa (Dec 1, 2013)

Yours turned out beautiful awe I am happy I helped you !


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mksupa said:


> Yours turned out beautiful awe I am happy I helped you !


I am happy you posted. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

